# 2005 Jetta GLI Brake specs



## jmk654 (Jul 16, 2009)

What the factory specs sizes front and rear for a 2005 Jetta GLI? Good brand to buy? How about pads?


----------



## cuba_fut_3 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: 2005 Jetta GLI Brake specs (jmk654)*

u know im in the same situation im about to buy some rotors and im debating between the zimmerman x-drilled ones and some from ebc....i hear really good things about ebc but id rather get some opinions on them..check these out..im leaning more towards these:
http://www.*******************...#desc
as far as the pads im not sure either


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2005 Jetta GLI Brake specs (cuba_fut_3)*

I would assume GLI and GTI use same braking components...
Front rotors: 312mm diameterX 25mm thickness (vented)
Rear rotors: 286mm diameterX 12mm thickness (nonvented)
Whatever you guys buy in the way of replacements..just stay away from Chinese knock off rotors! There's a thread on the Brake Forum right now about rotor failure where the rim cracked off on the front vented rotors!







Buy from trusted EU suppliers of OEM quality parts..not savin your A$$ in an emergency situation because poor quality parts fail..isn't worth savin a few $$'s by buying crappy parts! Stick with ATE, Brembo, vW OEM, or Zimmerman etc! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cuba_fut_3 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: 2005 Jetta GLI Brake specs (spitpilot)*

awesome man thanks for the heads up...i was looking at EBC slotted rotors and ate slotted...of the two, who would you go with?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2005 Jetta GLI Brake specs (cuba_fut_3)*

ATE has been makin disc brake components since JFK was in the White House...OEM supplier to many high performance European cars...my money's on them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

